# Driftsack



## Pepe.nt (26. November 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Boot mit der Länge von 4,20m !
Welche größe Driftsack währe für mich ideal ?
Der Driftsack wird soll nur auf Seen zum einsatz kommen !

Lg Pepe.nt


----------



## Don-Machmut (26. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280976921591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

mfg #h


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Man kann auch diese Ikea-Taschen verwenden, nur sind die schwerer einzuholen!

Jürgen


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Die Ikea-Tasche nutze ich auch vom Sit on Top.
Allerdings muss ich die dann nicht zum Boot ziehen, sondern ziehe das Boot zur Tasche !


----------



## Ted (26. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Wenn Ihr von aussen ein langes Band an dem Boden der Tasche befestigt ist es garkein prolem diese an dem langen Band einzuholen...


----------



## teddy- (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

moin moin 

es gehen auch wunderbar diese runden laubsäcke mit dieser stahlspirale 
beim einpacken kann man sie auch wieder zusammenfalten
und sind schön billig 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GARTEN-ABFALLSACK-POPUP-LAUBSACK-FALTBAR-100L-RASENSACK-80KG-GARTENABFALLSACK-/271005401971?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Pflanzenzubeh%C3%B6r&var=570098454197&hash=item3f192e4373

gruß stephan


----------



## dennisG (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Moin Moin! Wir haben auch mit dem Ikeabeutel angefangen funktioniert echt Super! Habe mir dann einen von Profi Blinker gekauft! Die Dinger sind Richtig gut verarbeitet, halten ewig und auch nicht so teuer...
Viel Erfolg


----------



## dennisG (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Hier findest du das gute Stück http://www.stefans-anglershop.de/webshop/500726947c11a7365/50072696ee1298315/50072696ee12a691f.html


----------



## A-tom-2 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Auf meinem 3.70m Boot nutze ich auch die klassische blaue Ikea-Tüte. Für ein 4.20m Boot scheint mir die aber etwas zu klein.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Bis zu welcher Bootsgröße kann man denn die ikea tüte bzw. die falt-laub-tonne nehmen?
was ist mit einem 5,3m boot?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

@Dankarangus, Wenns nicht reicht,dann nimmst du halt zwei,preislich ist das dennoch nicht zu toppen!

Jürgen


----------



## dennisG (28. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Wir haben die berüchtigte Tüte an nem Nordic 6020 also einem Bott von 4,6m benutzt! Ich dachte immer das es reicht bis ich das besagte Profi Blinker Produkt probierte....


----------



## Pepe.nt (28. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Hallo
Danke für die vielen Antworten !
Eine Ikea tüte möchte ich nicht nehmen !
Hat schon einer die erfahrung mit dem Fox Rage gesammelt ?
Lg


----------



## A-tom-2 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Eine Ikea-Tüte an Bord ist immer praktisch, und sei es nur um mal alles lose rumliegende Getüddel (spritzwassergeschützt) zu verstauen.


----------



## dennisG (28. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Wusste bis eben nicht das die einen im Programm haben!


----------



## bbfishing (28. November 2012)

*AW: Driftsack*

Moin
ich würde keine Experimente mit irgendwelchen Säcken machen, der hier z.B. ist echt gut.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...SackXXL140x100cm&cName=BooteZubehoer-Zubehoer
Gruß Klaus


----------



## minden (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Driftsack*

Auch wenn du sie nicht benutzen willst, wir haben die Teile auch schon viele Jahre im Einsatz:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/driftsackselberbauen/driftsack.html

Kostet nen Euro und wenn einen das nix ist, dann kauft man sich halt n richtigen Driftsack und benutzt die Tüte für watt anderes


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Driftsack*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> ich würde keine Experimente mit irgendwelchen Säcken machen,
> Gruß Klaus



Warum nicht? Weil die Ikea Tüte deine Bordwand abreißen könnte? Oder weil andere Angler wenn sie sehen dass man eine schwedische Möbeltüte statt dem standesgemäßen 200€ Shimano Driftsack verwendet einen mit 500g Marken-Pilkern zu tode steinigen? 
Oder weil die derart gefangenen Fische definitiv nicht waidgerecht gefangen wurden?

Ich finde den Tipp echt genial! #6


----------



## Frankia (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Driftsack*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> ich würde keine Experimente mit irgendwelchen Säcken machen



* lol * ... der is' nicht schlecht

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/bauanleitung/zack-zack-zum-driftsack-285.html


----------

